# Pictures of SAP Rocker



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

I am thinking about getting SAP rockers. Does anybody have pictures of them on there GTO? Also they seem to look different towards the back of them compared to the regular factory ones.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b72/silversport1/DSC00301.jpg

They will be near impossible to find and possibly very expensive...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

04... The SAP rockers are molded differently, the pic of it on silver's shows it well. If you want a real close up of the rear rocker click on pics 749, and 754 in my gallery, click it again and it will expand to full screen.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

The reason I was thinking about getting them was b/c I found a good deal of a pair, but I do like the way the stock ones look towards the back, they are molded a little different as you said. One memeber here U-GOT-GTO has these plastic moldings under the back of the stock rockers and they look great


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Listen to the Judge...Judge is the reason I come HERE to get my GTO information...the other place gets a bit elitist for my taste...

Judge...are all those vehicles yours (in your pics)???...WOW!
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

silversport said:


> Listen to the Judge...Judge is the reason I come HERE to get my GTO information...the other place gets a bit elitist for my taste...
> 
> Judge...are all those vehicles yours (in your pics)???...WOW!
> Bill


All are mine yes, however the classics are parked on my desk not in my driveway . I'm still working on finding the right one to drive, and enjoy.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Sweeet!...and Thanks!
Bill


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)




----------

